# $60 score



## vince72 (Nov 7, 2021)

I just scored this Schwinn & extra seat for $60


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2021)

That seat in the plastic looks brand new. Nice score


----------



## vince72 (Nov 7, 2021)

The extra seat is NOS he had in his garage for years


----------



## vince72 (Nov 12, 2021)

Without scratching off the paint is there another way to know year and model of this bike?
I can see it starts with H and ends with 665


----------



## vince72 (Nov 12, 2021)

I want to add some fenders and chrome crown fork and year would help with my search.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2021)

The fork is also stamped with two or three digits that are on the inside of the left fork leg just above the axle slot.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 13, 2021)

vince72 said:


> I want to add some fenders and chrome crown fork and year would help with my search.



That is a Typhoon I believe, is that what it says on chain guard? You need a middleweight fork crown no brake hole obviously. I'm not exactly sure but the rear fender on a short frame may be different from long frame due to mounting hole location. But a set of Stingray fenders will work. The frame stayed the same for a long time however the fender styles changed. The Typhoon would have had a full fender where as the Stingray fenders were bobbed or shorter. Your bike would be '70 at the earliest The serial number moved to head tube in '71 but I believe you can find some bikes sold in '70 with it in that location.  Your stem ids from a Typhoon. The fork crown and fenders are available aftermarket , but if you keep looking you will find originals. What is you end goal with the bike?


----------



## vince72 (Nov 13, 2021)

I am not able to read the chain guard the paint and decal was stripped off. I am going to give it to my daughter for her 3rd birthday my goal is for her to have a good looking Schwinn that her dad built for her.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 13, 2021)

You should consider finding a set of junior ape hangers. Sometimes those full size are a bit much for little kids. Also with the shorty frame you cam more easily get away with a smaller 15 inch banana seat. Real Stingray tagged Junior's tend to go for less then full size. She will be delighted no matter what you do. You can not lose. My kids are obsessed with the vintage bikes I gave them. Good luck and looking forward to how it comes out.


----------



## vince72 (Nov 13, 2021)

I will post pics as the progress moves along


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 13, 2021)

This is the time the serial numbers were relocated to the head tubes, May of 1970. A Tandem built with a serial stamped head tube along with a serial stamped drop out. The Typhoon never had a chrome fork crown so this was probably a Typhoon.


----------

